# Kraft Nabisco Championship Preview & Pairings (THE YEAR"S FIRST MAJOR!!)



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a very exciting start to the LPGA season, the LPGA will be staging its first major championship this week with the playing of the Kraft Nabisco Championship. 

This will be the first of 5 major championships on the 2014 LPGA schedule. 

Winning a major championship can go a long way towards achieving the LPGA's most prestigious season ending awards. Player of the Year points and Rookie of the Year points are doubled for major championships. Twenty-five percent will be added to the normal value of points rewarded for the Race to the CME Globe and its one million dollar first prize. 

This will be tournament #7 of 32 on this year's LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kraft Nabisco Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first two rounds have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kraft Nabisco Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Shanshan Feng -6	
T2	Michelle Wie	-5	
T2	Se Ri Pak	-5	
T4	Angel Yin	-4	
T4	Amy Yang	-4	
T6	Cristie Kerr -3	
T6	Jennifer Rosales-3	
T6	Jiyai Shin	-3	
T9	So Yeon Rye -2	
T9	Haeji Kang	-2	
T9	Tiffany Joh	-2	
T9	Morgan Pressel -2	

For full results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kraft Nabisco Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round #2: 

T1	Se Ri Pak	-7	
T1	Lexi Thompson-7	
3	Michelle Wie	-6	
T4	Cristie Kerr	-5	
T4	Shanshan Feng-5	
T6	Catriona Matthew-4	
T6	Morgan Pressel-4	
T6	Anna Nordqvist-4 
T9	Amy Yang	-3	
T9	Mo Martin	-3 

For full results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kraft Nabisco Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

T1	Michelle Wie	-10 
T1	Lexi Thompson-10 
T3	Charley Hull	-8	
T3	Se Ri Pak	-8	
T5	Catriona Matthew-6	
T5	Cristie Kerr	-6	
T7	Chella Choi	-5	
T7	Shanshan Feng-5 
T9	Stacy Lewis	-4	
T9	Angela Stanford -4	
T9	Jiyai Shin	-4 
T9	Azahara Munoz	-4	
T9	Gerina Piller	-4	
T9	Amy Yang	-4	

For full results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kraft Nabisco Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have to root for Michelle Wie. Regardless of the goofy putting stance, I'd love to see her start to fulfill her potential. It would simply be so great for the lady's game. Maybe someday she'll be on the cover of Golf Digest. (sic)


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

+1 wie believe


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final Results: 

1 Lexi Thompson -14 
2 Michelle Wie -11 
3 Stacy Lewis -7 
T4 Cristie Kerr -6 
T4 Se Ri Pak -6 
6 Shanshan Feng -5 
T7 Azahara Munoz -4 
T7 Angela Stanford -4 
T7 Charley Hull -4 
10 Amy Yang -3 

For full results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kraft Nabisco Championship Preview & Pairings


----------

